
Flipboard Launches on the Web - binoyxj
http://inside.flipboard.com/2015/02/10/hello-world-flipboard-launches-on-the-web/
======
X-combinator
More info:

[http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/10/8008905/flipboard-comes-
to...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/10/8008905/flipboard-comes-to-the-web)

[http://engineering.flipboard.com/2015/02/mobile-
web/](http://engineering.flipboard.com/2015/02/mobile-web/)

